# NVIDIA 5200 - new nvidia driver can't install



## t4z3v4r3d (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi ; I'm using NVIDIA GEFORCE 5200 
And when i want to update my nvidia driver i got this :

" nvidia-driver-195.22 requires fairly recent FreeBSD-STABLE, or FreeBSD-CURRENT "


Buy a new HARDWARE ???

Solved manally but :
libdbe.so /libdr.si libglx.so librecord.so libdri2.so 

has been  outdated ! 
or not updated yet

freebsd 7.2-RELEASE xorg7-4


----------



## crsd (Dec 26, 2009)

t4z3v4r3d said:
			
		

> Hi ; I'm using NVIDIA GEFORCE 5200
> And when i want to update my nvidia driver i got this :
> 
> " nvidia-driver-195.22 requires fairly recent FreeBSD-STABLE, or FreeBSD-CURRENT "
> ...


No one is forcing you to buy newer hardware, the release you are using just lacks features needed to run new NVidia driver. Wait for 7.3, or use -STABLE if you *really* need new driver.





> Solved manally but :
> libdbe.so /libdr.si libglx.so librecord.so libdri2.so
> 
> has been  outdated !
> ...



What do you mean by "outdated" here?

And, please, start new thread if your answer/question is unrelated to the topic discussed here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

[moved to new thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

The latest NVIDIA driver needs kernel features which are only available in FreeBSD 8 and FreeBSD 7.3 (to be released, maybe already MFC'd to 7.2-STABLE?). You're on 7.2-REL, so your kernel lacks these features. 

Upgrade your OS to 7.2-STABLE (may _not_ have the kernel features yet), to FreeBSD 8.0, or wait for FreeBSD 7.3. Simple as that.


----------

